# Long over due pics of Miss Daisy...



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

..... I have to admit that I am a little bit hesitant of posting pictures of her because I always fear that some puppy mill/broker/con will steal them for their own agenda.  Something that I just have to get over I guess. 

Anyways, without further ado, here is my adorable little Diva..... :wub:

Miss Daisy dusting off her modeling dust... It has been a while. :blush:









A little bit of bribery to help dust off her modeling poses. 









Her approval of the bribery, lol









Miss Daisy taking a bow.... That is all folks, lol! :w00t:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Debbie....she is a doll!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh she is so pretty!
I have seen pictures posted on puppy broker web-sites that I know for certain are a different breeder's dog. I have also seen pictures of my and other members posted pictures turn up in a google search of Maltese dogs. I don't worry about it though.
Some pictures here used to have a small label denoting that they are property of SM forum. 
I'm glad you found a way around it, because this is pretty much the first picture I have seen of the exquisite Daisy.:tender:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How beautiful she is!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She is beautiful. I love the flower in her hair.


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

The bow is adorable! Can Daisy do that on command?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Daisy is just beautiful!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love the bow and the tongue!!! :wub::wub::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She is stunning Debble. What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wonderful pics!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is lovely!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Gor-ge-ous!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

What a cutie!!! I'm glad to see her lovely pics 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- still love seeing pics of your precious little girl.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Debbie....she is a doll!!!!


Thank you :blush:



Sylie said:


> Oh she is so pretty!
> I have seen pictures posted on puppy broker web-sites that I know for certain are a different breeder's dog. I have also seen pictures of my and other members posted pictures turn up in a google search of Maltese dogs. I don't worry about it though.
> Some pictures here used to have a small label denoting that they are property of SM forum.
> I'm glad you found a way around it, because this is pretty much the first picture I have seen of the exquisite Daisy.:tender:


Thank you Sylie :blush:



Furbabies mom said:


> How beautiful she is!!!


Thank you :blush:



maltese#1fan said:


> She is beautiful. I love the flower in her hair.


Thank you. :blush: I found the barrette in the little girls section at the store when we went school shopping for the youngest. 



ThatBrunette said:


> The bow is adorable! Can Daisy do that on command?


Thank you. :blush: Daisy is a little smartie and VERY food motivated so it was pretty easy to teach her a whole bunch of tricks. She knows a lot of commands.. which helps with the modeling, she just hates the camera so it took her a bit to get used to the "big black box" again. 


Ladysmom said:


> Daisy is just beautiful!





dntdelay said:


> I love the bow and the tongue!!! :wub::wub::aktion033::aktion033:


Thank you... when she warms up to the camera, she can be quite a ham. 



MoonDog said:


> She is stunning Debble. What a beautiful little girl!


Thank you :blush:



lydiatug said:


> Wonderful pics!


Thank you :blush:



edelweiss said:


> She is lovely!


Thank you :blush:



zooeysmom said:


> Gor-ge-ous!


Thank you :blush:



hoaloha said:


> What a cutie!!! I'm glad to see her lovely pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Thank you. :blush:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- still love seeing pics of your precious little girl.


Thank you Lynn.  Looking forward to posting more in the future.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I love her bow! Or should I say flower!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Debbie, Daisy is a beautiful girl, wonderful model and clearly a fashionista.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Daisy is as beautiful as ever :wub: and she still looks like she has personality plus :innocent: :wub:, Just beautiful.

I love all the pics, I especially love, the first one so much. Little Daisy, is so proud of her flower, so cute.

I don't blame you for using a water mark. 

I posted a pic of Ana, on FB, and then I noticed someone shared it, which I really don't mind, I truly dont, only thing was, all the comments and all were not in English  so I didn't know what they were saying . 

I tried to use an on-line translator, and just really wasn't sure if it was coming out right. So I just message the young lady, in her language, gosh knows if I did it right, but she did write back in English, and just said she was really interested in the breed. Soooo, I sent her a friend request, she accepted, not sure if that was the right thing to do, but it kind of took me back a bit.

Oh but Daisy, is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Debbie, Daisy is beautiful!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww! Give that sweet fuzzy face a kiss from us!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great pictures of Miss Daisy!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

so precious!!! I never thought about other people using pictures for bad reasons... most of my pics are on FB and friends-only... but I guess on this forum anyone can copy/save them!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is adorable!! :chili:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I love her bow! Or should I say flower!


Thank you Michelle. :blush:



CheriS said:


> Debbie, Daisy is a beautiful girl, wonderful model and clearly a fashionista.


Thank you, she is such a spoiled little girl.... it surely has gotten to her head, lmao!



TLR said:


> Debbie, Daisy is beautiful!


Thank you. :blush:



maggieh said:


> Awww! Give that sweet fuzzy face a kiss from us!


Def give her a kiss for you. :wub:



revakb2 said:


> Great pictures of Miss Daisy!


Thank you. :blush:



CorkieYorkie said:


> so precious!!! I never thought about other people using pictures for bad reasons... most of my pics are on FB and friends-only... but I guess on this forum anyone can copy/save them!!


Thank you. It can happen anywhere on the internet as long as the picture is clickable.  


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> She is adorable!! :chili:


Thank you. :blush:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Debbie,

I've been very busy but I'm so glad I popped in today to see the beautiful little Daisy! She is just precious, and you really captured some great pictures!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

She's such a beautiful little princess, Debbie!

Love her! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Debbie,
> 
> I've been very busy but I'm so glad I popped in today to see the beautiful little Daisy! She is just precious, and you really captured some great pictures!





Alexa said:


> She's such a beautiful little princess, Debbie!
> 
> Love her!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Thank you Ladies. :blush: she is my pride and joy.... she hates the camera and always gives me stink eye, lmao :HistericalSmiley:. Must be from all those times I chased her around with the camera when she was little. :blush: I have been pretty bad with taking pictures of things since my health has been horrific for the last few years. I need to get back into the swing of things. Slowly but surely. I promise to post more pics of her.....:thumbsup:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love the pics of pretty Daisy!! :wub:


----------

